# Any idea what’s this worth. AMF Junior fire chief tricycle



## boocoop123 (Sep 12, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea of the worth. Haven’t found any like it online. Pictures added. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2019)

I believe this has to date between 1962-1970. That is when AMF (American Machine & Foundry) moved to Olney and they went just by "AMF" starting about 1970. A fairly modern piece by collecting standards. If you had one as a kid and just had to have it then maybe the $125 they are asking otherwise I'm thinking $50-75 @ridingtoy what you think? V/r Shawn


----------



## boocoop123 (Sep 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe this has to date between 1962-1970. That is when AMF (American Machine & Foundry) moved to Olney and they went just by "AMF" starting about 1970. A fairly modern piece by collecting standards. If you had one as a kid and just had to have it then maybe the $125 they are asking otherwise I'm thinking $50-75 @ridingtoy what you think? V/r Shawn




Thanks for gettin back to me so quick. Are these hard to find? I have looked for one online for a while and only found an only thread where someone wanted to fix one up. Nothing else about these fire chief amf tricycle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Complete such as this one probably not very common. The problem is these are just not what most tricycle collectors really go after so they don't bring a lot of money unless you can find that person that had one as a kid and just has to have it. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe this has to date between 1962-1970. That is when AMF (American Machine & Foundry) moved to Olney and they went just by "AMF" starting about 1970. A fairly modern piece by collecting standards. If you had one as a kid and just had to have it then maybe the $125 they are asking otherwise I'm thinking $50-75 @ridingtoy what you think? V/r Shawn




Yes, I saw this post earlier today and was thinking around $50 or so. Being the age it is, there's more plastic parts  on it than earlier tricycles. Not really a collectable trike except as you mentioned - to someone who wanted to find a replacement like the one they had as a child.

Dave


----------

